# Seafood marinara



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

10-75 SEAFOOD SAUCE
INGREDIENTS:
2 lbs each of mussels, clam meat, sea scallops & calamari or your choice of seafood
2 jars of Victoria marinara sauce
1 can of clam juice
pepper and salt to taste
1/4 cup of hot sauce
2 heads of garlic

IN A LARGE CROCK POT, SAUTE' 2 HEADS OF GARLIC UNTIL BROWN OR TRANSLUCENT. ADD THE SEAFOOD AND SAUTE WITH HOT SAUCE UNTIL TENDER. ADD CLAM JUICE AND IF DESIRED, 2 TBSP. OF MARGARINE ( LOW CALORIE PLEASE) AND BRING TO BOIL. LOWER HEAT AND SIMMER FOR 30 MIN. ADD 2 JARS OF THE MARINARA SAUCE SALT AND PEPPER AND SIMMER AGAIN FOR AN ADDITIONAL 30 MINUTES. SERVE OVER YOUR FAVORITE PASTA AND SERVE WITH GARLIC BREAD


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

This looks like a good recipe to try. I'll have to cut the recipe in half since I only cook for two. This sounds really tasty.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

cut it by 4, it feeds many


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....was scanning recipes and will try this tonight.....the R


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....dang Topsailbum,you my type of guy....8 bucks for a jar of that Victorias marinara...gonna spare no expense  ..the R


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> ....dang Topsailbum,you my type of guy....8 bucks for a jar of that Victorias marinara...gonna spare no expense  ..the R


Dang R, ya spend less on women, feeshin and beer, 8 bucks for a jar of marinara wouldn't hurt as much  

Have Jeep will travel  

Nice chattin' with ya over the weekend!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Well Shag...I've always been into self-satisfaction  ...cya in Sept......  ...the R


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

yea it aint cheap, but in my opinion pretty dang tasty. How did it work out for ya?


----------

